# When do you paint your model



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2016)

I was just curious what your preferences are. Do you paint while building or do you paint when almost everything is glued in place?

As some of you know I am an occasional builder, Basicly 1 per year. I developed the habit of painting while building. Like with the Graf Spee,I already painted the deck while I still have to make the superstructure.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2016)

I usually paint as I follow the steps which takes longer. I'm trying to get into the habit of painting all the same colors at once but old habits die hard.


Geo


----------



## stona (Feb 4, 2016)

It varies from model to model, but the basis of my system is to paint sub-assemblies after they are built. As an aircraft builder I might build up an entire engine or cockpit before painting for example. I always do the external painting, the camouflage scheme or whatever, before I attach all the 'knock offy' bits like antenna, undercarriage etc.
I never paint parts on the sprue as I find cleaning the paint off attachment points always needs a touch up and is a waste of time, others will disagree! You just have to find what works best for you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2016)

Depends, but generally I paint as I go. As you dry fit parts you can generally see whether or not you are going to be able to reach a particular part with a brush (air or hair) after it is in place, i.e. cockpit floor, side walls, seat, etc. are not easily reachable with all parts glued in place and once the cockpit is placed into the fuselage you'll never get to those areas . When guns/cannons protrude out of the body or wings I want those areas painted before the guns/cannons are in place. Bombs/aux fuel tanks and the underside of where they are mounted are difficult to reach after assembly.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2016)

Same technique as Steve. I've not done a ship yet but it seems reasonable to paint he deck before all the other stuff gets tacked on.


----------

